# Pervacid or Prilosec??



## patjack

Would like some input on Pervacid if you have been taking it---I find it helps my gastric reflux, but gives me very bad nausea and diarrhea! Does this happen to anyone else?? How about Prilosec--does it work with less side effects??? Would appreciate any input!! Thanks!------------------trish


----------



## Kathleen M.

www.drugchecker.com will let you type in the drugs your interested in and will give you a list of all the potential side effects.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

